# Solved: Dell XPS Windows 7 64-bit won't boot past classpnp.sys file



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello,

I've been scouring the internet trying to fix a boot issue with my Dell XPS 420. It worked fine last week but on Saturday started to blue screen. I installed a new HD and installed a fresh copy of Win7 64-bit. I reinstalled my ATI video drivers but nothing else (e.g. I had to update a load of codecs for Win7 on the other install). I tried booting again from the original hard drive and everything came back with no errors. I left the PC up overnight, and now I get the same blue screen with various errors. 

So I disconnected from that hard drive and tried to boot from the fresh install, now it blue screens there as well. So I hit F8 and tried to boot in Safemode with Networking. Hangs at the casspnp.sys file. Then tried to boot from the DVD and repair but the repair only gets so far and yet another blue screen.

I have 8gb of RAM onboard, and I have an ATI 2400 video card installed that is jacked into a Panasonic plasma display. Other than that, I've not customized anything else. I've ruled out the RAM as I swapped it out. Could be the DVD as it was having what appeared to be I/O issues. However, it seems to work fine with I press F12 and boot from the DVD. 

I have this PC connected to a Port Authority KVM. I've reset the KVM as well. I also have a USB hub in the mix as well. I reseated my RAM, the DVD cables. 

Any help is much appreciated. This is my media center PC, need to workout!! If you help me out, it'll help me get in shape!!

Thank you in advance. 

Poetrygrl


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello Poetrygrl and Welcome to TSG!

Please go to C:\Windows and look for a folder minidump. Copy the folder to the desktop and compress the folder using Winzip, Winrar or *7-Zip* 7-zip Preferred And upload to this post. How To: Click Go Advanced, Scroll down to Manage Attachments.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> I've been scouring the internet trying to fix a boot issue with my Dell XPS 420. It worked fine last week but on Saturday started to blue screen. I installed a new HD and installed a fresh copy of Win7 64-bit. I reinstalled my ATI video drivers but nothing else (e.g. I had to update a load of codecs for Win7 on the other install). I tried booting again from the original hard drive and everything came back with no errors. I left the PC up overnight, and now I get the same blue screen with various errors.
> 
> So I disconnected from that hard drive and tried to boot from the fresh install, now it blue screens there as well. So I hit F8 and tried to boot in Safemode with Networking. Hangs at the casspnp.sys file. Then tried to boot from the DVD and repair but the repair only gets so far and yet another blue screen.


Did you install W7 on the new HDD? 
ONLY the ATI drivers? 
How about chipset?

Please read 
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps420/en/OM/HTML/setting.htm

What's the display of Dell's diag lights?



> NOTE: It is recommended, for optimized performance, that you install the hardware drivers in the following order:
> 
> Desktop System Software
> 
> ...


http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps420/en/OM/HTML/trouble.htm#wp1097272

Sonnets or haiku or ballads?

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sspnpsys/60391978-7fba-4afa-8c6b-c2dd8fc316d9



> Interesting. Did some more digging. Turns out that while everyone seems to think the boot is stalling at classpnp.sys, it is in fact stalling at the NEXT file in the boot sequence, which is cdrom.sys (in my case, anyway). That makes a bit of sense. In my case, there was a DVD drive while I installed and configured. It was in a docking base. In normal use, there is no dvd drive (it is a Thinkpad, which has no internal drive), and if I configure a boot log, the system reports that cdrom.sys did NOT load.
> 
> Given the fact that when it failed to boot the repair option claimed that the boot failed because a resource was not available, perhaps the BIOS was reporting a cdrom was available but the system could not find it?
> 
> ...


MANY hits, when using this search string:
classpnp.sys boot problem

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

classpnp.sys had problems with W 2000. 

I found no hits during the 01 Jan 2010 - 03 Feb 2013, specific to W7, at support.microsoft.com 

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Lance1 said:


> Hello Poetrygrl and Welcome to TSG!
> 
> Please go to C:\Windows and look for a folder minidump. Copy the folder to the desktop and compress the folder using Winzip, Winrar or *7-Zip* 7-zip Preferred And upload to this post. How To: Click Go Advanced, Scroll down to Manage Attachments.


Hi Lance, thank you so much for responding as I'm aware others have posted similar issues. I would gladly copy the mini dump but I cannot get to it. I cannot even bring up the drive at this point. Either of them actually. Thoughts?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P grl:
Go here
http://support.microsoft.com/find-solutions/windows/windows-7

Search [ upper right ] on classpnp.sys

If there exists a specific fix from Microsoft, you will likley find it here. 


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Then I renamed the old classpnp.sys to classpnp.sys.bak and copied the one from my xp machine over. The PC then started, went to recovery, took 15 minutes thinking about what to do then started fine.


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sspnpsys/be922817-2bd7-414a-bda6-38d635bc2e7c

With a W7 DVD or repair DVD, you can put in a new copy of classpnp.sys
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/42776-extract-files-windows-7-installation-dvd.html
RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> Did you install W7 on the new HDD?
> ONLY the ATI drivers?
> How about chipset?
> 
> ...


Hi Rainforest (hmm are you the infamous RainForestPuppy perchance?)

Yes I installed Win7 64 bit on the new HD. I also installed all Windows updates as well. The new drivers I installed were from ATI. I did not install any new chipsets. Actually this past week the only new updates/installs were the ATI is I remember correctly ;-)

Sonnets and ballads ;-) I just like to read them.

Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

this might be a link to the same Microsoft forum thread that I mentioned in #8.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sspnpsys/60391978-7fba-4afa-8c6b-c2dd8fc316d9


> Let's follow these methods and check if it helps.
> 
> Method 1
> 
> ...





> OK _ I ran into this problem today. Apparently classpnp.sys is a Microsofts SCSI driver but the problem was to actually get to the root cause of this problem I had to turn off automatic reboot on system hang in the F8 startup options. Nothing else I tried geve me a reasonable lead to an answer. I could not get into safe mode, but I could try startup repair but this didn't help as the problem is a hardware driver, not software.
> 
> Eventually after turning off automatic reboot I got a BSD which at least pointed to the driver for my Atto Celerity Fibre card being the culprit. Removing this card allowed the system to boot normally. Either the card or driver is corrupt but ... at least I have a place to start.
> 
> ...


Please read this for information about a startup repair.
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Have you tried a startup repair?
http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows7/Startup-Repair-frequently-asked-questions

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/42776-extract-files-windows-7-installation-dvd.html

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes I tried start-up repair, I tried last known good config, I tried fixing by booting from Win7 DVD as well. This is not a new install, has been working fine mostly. No new hardware except for a cam I installed via the USB hub. I've unplugged that CAM from the hub just in case


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> this might be a link to the same Microsoft forum thread that I mentioned in #8.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sspnpsys/60391978-7fba-4afa-8c6b-c2dd8fc316d9
> 
> Please read this for information about a startup repair.
> ...


I didn't modify any of the BIOS chipsets. I tried many of the tricks suggested by others as well to fix


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Poetrygrl said:


> Hi Rainforest (hmm are you the infamous RainForestPuppy perchance?)


Rainforest... Well.. are you. :up:


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

BTW, guys, I ran the diag test and the keypad test failed, bummer.


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Lance1 said:


> Rainforest... Well.. are you. :up:


Ok made a system repair CD on my other Win7 system but it was to no avail, started the repair and another blue screen, so very bummed about this. 

Any thoughts or ideas. I am in the process of purchasing a new DVD player


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P :


> Hi Rainforest (hmm are you the infamous RainForestPuppy perchance?)


Fortunately for RFP, no! 



> Superintendent: So this is the famous ring?
> Ringo: I'm in fear of me life, you know!
> Superintendent: And these are the famous Beatles?
> John: So this is the famous Scotland Yard, eh?
> ...


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059260/quotes?ref_=tt_trv_qu



> Thank you so much for replying


Hardly iambic pentameter. 

Were this my computer, which it is not, I would: 
1. 1st thing 
Boot to the W7 repair environment & launch system restore 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html
See option 2 at http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/700-system-restore.html

2. Boot to the W7 repair environ & launch a startup repair
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html

3. Put your W7 DVD into the computer you are using.
Search the dvd for classpnp.s*
It might be classpnp.sy_ or classpnp.s__
The * is a wild card

It might be in a folder called i386

classpnp.sys need to go to c:\windows\system32\drivers

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P grl:
We don't get many artzy types here, of which I am aware. 


With that in mind, PLEASE, provide the exact error message.

Did you make a 64 bit or 32 bit W7 repair disk?



> Any thoughts or ideas. I am in the process of purchasing a new DVD player


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Lance1 said:


> Rainforest... Well.. are you. :up:


This is the FIRST day of my life in which I recall knowing about RainForestPuppy.



So, no, I am now. Besides, if I were RFP & told you, I'd have to . .. ..
Well, you know how those things work. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Poetrygrl said:


> BTW, guys, I ran the diag test and the keypad test failed, bummer.


Guys? What about the gals around here?

Which diag?

We're brilliant around here, but not psychic. 

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> Guys? What about the gals around here?
> 
> Which diag?
> 
> ...


ha ha, I'm more than happy to see if any gals respond. Typically I don't have to post questions as I can troubleshoot fairly well. Quite humbled actually.

I don't know where or what RFP is doing, the RBN has pretty much filled the space he was in LOL.

I am running two systems with Win7 64-bit. I made a recover CD from Win6 64-bit on my Optiplex

If I can get at the drive I can provide the dump file. However, I cannot at the moment. Also, I ran all the recover tests and/or attempted to but get one blue screen after another.

The diag was red for the Keypad test.

Ohh I'm plenty artsy, that is for sure


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> P grl:
> We don't get many artzy types here, of which I am aware.
> 
> 
> ...


I can only make 64-bit on from a 64-bit system. I have the 32bit DVD but I made the repair disk using the system util via the command line.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

rainforest123 said:


> This is the FIRST day of my life in which I recall knowing about RainForestPuppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be uneasy about this. It's your own. Yours..


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> can only make 64-bit on from a 64-bit system. I have the 32bit DVD but I made the repair disk using the system util via the command line.


Excellent.

Try this:
boot using the W7 repair disk
Select command prompt
You'll probably be at X:\sources
type: C:
Press enter
type: cd windows\system32\drivers
enter
type: ren classpnp.sys classpnp.ysy
enter

type: ren cdrom.sys cdrom.ysy
enter
type: exit
reboot
remove the W7 repair DVD

Report the situation.

Now, about that error msg. 
Hopefully renaming classpnp.sys & cdrom.sys will solve the problem.

If we can access your W7 desktop, we can extract classpnp.sys & cdrom.sys from your W7 DVD

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

L1:
Clever. 

But a little too deep, metaphysically speaking, for a computer repair forum!

I could be wrong. UNLIKELY! 


RF123


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I am sorry, I didn't mean to get personable. Forgive me...


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

L1:
I hope you are joking.

Personal? 
*NOT even close! *


There is nothing to forgive.

Again, I hope you are joking. 


RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I ran all the diag tests and everything came back clean. I honestly think perhaps it is the DVD. At the moment, I'm back online.

Will try to copy that file you asked about. 

Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Lance1 said:


> Don't be uneasy about this. It's your own. Yours..


Hello, here is the last dump from the minidump directory. The DVD sounds horrible.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

rainforest123 said:


> L1:
> I hope you are joking.
> 
> Personal?
> ...


Just having fun rainforest! Or is that RFP?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Poetrygrl said:


> Hello, here is the last dump from the minidump directory. The DVD sounds horrible.


Norton is the contributing factor in that dump file. I recommend uninstalling it. Go here and select what product you have for the appropriate *Norton Removal Tool*


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Loading Dump File [C:\Users\LG-PC7\Desktop\020313-27456-01\020313-27456-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*your local folder for symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c4e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e92670
Debug session time: Sun Feb  3 23:06:14.662 2013 (UTC - 8:00)
System Uptime: 7 days 2:21:19.266
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88003afe408, fffff88003afdc60, fffff80002cacdeb}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff88003afe408
Arg3: fffff88003afdc60
Arg4: fffff80002cacdeb

Debugging Details:
------------------

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88003afe408 -- (.exr 0xfffff88003afe408)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002cacdeb (nt!ExpCheckForIoPriorityBoost+0x00000000000000a7)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88003afdc60 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88003afdc60)
rax=fffff88003afe678 rbx=fffffa800b0032f1 rcx=fffffa800b0032f1
rdx=0000000000000002 rsi=00fffffa8007b07e rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cacdeb rsp=fffff88003afe640 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff80002c4e000 r10=fffff80002e407c0
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff80002e3fe80
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000010224
iopl=0         nv up di pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010006
nt!ExpCheckForIoPriorityBoost+0xa7:
fffff800`02cacdeb 448b6608        mov     r12d,dword ptr [rsi+8] ds:002b:00fffffa`8007b086=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  ccsvchst.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002efc100
 ffffffffffffffff

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73
fffff880`01455293 84c0            test    al,al

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExpCheckForIoPriorityBoost+a7
fffff800`02cacdeb 448b6608        mov     r12d,dword ptr [rsi+8]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cacf4d to fffff80002cacdeb

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03afe640 fffff800`02cacf4d : fffffa80`0b0032f1 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e3fe80 : nt!ExpCheckForIoPriorityBoost+0xa7
fffff880`03afe680 fffff800`02cd21ac : ffffffff`ffb3b4c0 fffffa80`0bc8c800 fffffa80`0b0032f1 fffff980`5b276800 : nt!ExpWaitForResource+0x8d
fffff880`03afe6f0 fffff880`01455293 : 00000000`c00000d8 fffff8a0`0ea539d0 fffffa80`0cab6690 fffffa80`0804a180 : nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+0x14f
fffff880`03afe760 fffff880`014c13a4 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03afea80 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0cab6690 : Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+0x73
fffff880`03afe7b0 fffff880`014c9fc9 : fffffa80`0cab6690 fffffa80`0804a180 00000000`00120101 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x188
fffff880`03afe8e0 fffff880`014ca6d0 : fffffa80`0cab6690 fffffa80`0cb3d840 fffffa80`0e36e4c0 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x459
fffff880`03afe9c0 fffff880`010a7bcf : fffffa80`0cb3db98 fffffa80`0cb3d840 fffffa80`0cab6690 fffff880`03afe9e8 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0x104
fffff880`03afea30 fffff880`010a66df : fffffa80`07b8aa30 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07b8aa00 fffffa80`0cb3d840 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`03afeac0 fffff800`02fd0dfb : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0e36e4c0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0cb3d840 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`03afeb20 fffff800`02f659f1 : fffffa80`0cb3d840 fffffa80`0da5e3c0 fffffa80`0e36e4c0 fffff880`009ea180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xfb
fffff880`03afeb90 fffff800`02ccc253 : fffffa80`0da5e3c0 00000000`7ef05000 fffffa80`07b8aa30 fffffa80`0e36e4c0 : nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x171
fffff880`03afec20 00000000`774917ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`052be7f8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x774917ca

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5040d4c6

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88003afdc60 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+73

Followup: MachineOwner
```


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Lance, 

Thank you, that is odd, I already uninstalled Norton ;-). I found that on an earlier thread and uninstalled using the add remove programs. Must be reg settings that are left over. Is is entirely possible that my ISP made some update to the package. I did install Norton on the new harddrive as well. 

I ran all the diagnostics took forever. I'm convinced it is also the DVD as my XPS chokes on reading information from it. That is when the blue screens occur I believe, I/O thrashing from the DVD. I'll have a new one by February 14 to verify. This morning, after running all the diag tests, everything appeared normal. I was concerned there was a USB issue as I had to finally connect a USB keyboard to the front USB slots.

Thank you ;-)


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

If you uninstalled using the Add Remove Programs then there are many leftovers from Norton. You were running Norton 360 correct? I would still run the Norton removal tool. I think you will be surprised by what it finds.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> If you uninstalled using the Add Remove Programs then there are many leftovers from Norton. You were running Norton 360 correct? I would still run the Norton removal tool. I think you will be surprised by what it finds.


Yes, atleast once.

Run the Norton remover.
Shutdown. Don't restart.

Wait 30 to 60 seconds to allow the ram to drain.

Boot to W7 normal mode.

Wait until all programs have loaded. Have a cup of tea, coffee or other refreshing beverage. 
Write a sonnet.

Run the Norton remover.
Shutdown. Don't restart.

Wait 30 to 60 seconds to allow the ram to drain.

Boot to W7 normal mode. 
Test


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Lance1 said:


> If you uninstalled using the Add Remove Programs then there are many leftovers from Norton. You were running Norton 360 correct? I would still run the Norton removal tool. I think you will be surprised by what it finds.


I won't be surprised by what I find. I know how slopply the removal tools are. Typically, I run the removal tool then uses REGEDT32 to blow everything thing else away. I was running the version my ISP provides. Must cut corners somewhere LOL ;-)

I will try that AND I will also install a new DVD. Did you find anything else? Thank you so much for helping me out.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P g:


> then uses REGEDT32 to blow everything thing else away.


*PLEASE DO NOT EDIT * the registry. I don't have a poetic analogy.



> u were running Norton 360 correct?


And the answer is? 


I suggest that you wait on the DVD [ drive presumably ] because you will probably install some nifty software that has accompanied the drive.



> I ran all the diagnostics took forever. I'm convinced it is also the DVD as my XPS chokes on reading information from it. That is when the blue screens occur I believe, I/O thrashing from the DVD.


But it would be helpful to install the new DVD drive if you can avoid the temptation of installing *ANY* software. 
:up:

BUT, it is *NOT* my computer. It is *YOUR* computer.


RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> P g:
> 
> *PLEASE DO NOT EDIT * the registry. I don't have a poetic analogy.
> 
> ...


Never fear, I have edited many a registry and never killed a Windows install! I've added keys, removed keys etc. I'm careful. I have to know how to edit the registry to deal with people like RFP who install 'secret' software LOL

I will wait for the new DVD drive, ordered two of them and I've got a new SATA power cable coming as well. Should wrap this up quite nicely.

What I've theorized, is the DVD has malfunctioned and is throwing I/O errors. That is why I could not 'repair' from the DVD and got bluescreens booting from the DVD. The single commonality between the original install (even with Norton removed) and the fresh install is the DVD player.

I am running Norton Security Suite 5.2.2.3


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update. 

Best of success. 

Keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

I certainly will, thanks to both you and Lance for your patience and suggestions. I was so miffed. Crossing my fingers ;-)


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks. 

I would like to know the resolution to this puzzle. 

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to know as well. I solidified my theory after running succesful diags. No DVD interaction. What I am bewildered by is all the crazy errors I got. Bad harddrive, bad RAM, there were so many different messages.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P g:
I forgot to comment on your statement,


> I'm convinced it is also the DVD as my XPS chokes on reading information from it. That is when the blue screens occur I believe, I/O thrashing from the DVD.


The questions I try ask for every new thread: 


> When did the problem begin? Sometimes the exact date is important.
> 
> What changed? Installation or removal of hardware or software; driver update; W7 update; MSE update; update to Adobe or Java?


I am glad that you mentioned it, P g.

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Lance1 said:


> Norton is the contributing factor in that dump file. I recommend uninstalling it. Go here and select what product you have for the appropriate *Norton Removal Tool*
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I decided to start from the drive with the fresh install as it is the most stable. I had removed the new Norton install but of course some of it was left behind. I just ran the removal tool. Hope that removed all vestiges of Norton.

Thank you.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

We share your hope. 

You are welcome.

Keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> P g:
> I forgot to comment on your statement,
> 
> The questions I try ask for every new thread:
> ...


Hello and good evening. I'm running off a new harddrive and new DVDs. The system is much more stable but still experience BSOD . The good news is it appears it may be linked to my ATI driver. I made my old harddrive the slave and was able to copy over my music after changing the drive info in the BIOS.

Now to fix the ATI driver issue and install a different AV. Even my Optiplex is starting to have problems with Norton.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I suggest the following steps for changing your ATI driver.
Download the driver you want to install.
Download Driver Sweeper from Guru3D & install it. 
http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html

Control panel > programs & features; remove / uninstall ATI graphics driver
Boot to safe mode
Run Guru3D
Install new driver
Boot to normal mode

I have a Dell Vostro computer. I began receiving BSODs referencing the nVidia graphics driver.
I downloaded the latest nVidia graphics driver from Dell.
Followed the steps above.
Same problem
Downloaded the latest graphics driver from nVidia; followed the steps above; same problem.

I downloaded an older driver from nVidia; followed the steps above; *NO BSODs!  *

Best of success.

Keep us posted.

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> I suggest the following steps for changing your ATI driver.
> Download the driver you want to install.
> Download Driver Sweeper from Guru3D & install it.
> http://www.guru3d.com/content_page/guru3d_driver_sweeper.html
> ...


I will try this. I just finished a workout, 60 minutes, no BSODs. 

I have also noticed BSODs as I've been installing all the MS recommended updates as well. I'm going to install them one-by-one to determine which one is causing my system to blue screen. I'll post the lastest dump log as well.

Thank you


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Poetrygrl said:


> I will try this. I just finished a workout, 60 minutes, no BSODs.
> 
> I have also noticed BSODs as I've been installing all the MS recommended updates as well. I'm going to install them one-by-one to determine which one is causing my system to blue screen. I'll post the lastest dump log as well.
> 
> Thank you


Here is the latest minidump. Will try to fix the driver problem I also submitted a trouble ticket with AMD. Thanks for all of your help. Now to figure out what AV I want.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P girl:
If you provide the minidump as a .zip, I will be glad to analyze it.

I'm not trying to be difficult. I don't do .7z & .rar .
RIGHT clcik the file. Left click "send to"
Left click "compressed [ zipped ] folder"



> I'm going to install them one-by-one to determine which one is causing my system to blue screen.


Excellent idea.

BSODs after a format & fresh install concerns me.

Which hardware diags have you run during the past 45 days? Please provide approx dates. 
#15 of this thread.


> BTW, guys, I ran the diag test and the keypad test failed, bummer.


Have you fixed it?

#28


> I ran all the diag tests and everything came back clean. I honestly think perhaps it is the DVD. At the moment, I'm back online.


Which diags? Dell's from their boot menu?

Please report the status of the diag lights, that I had mentioned, #3.


> What's the display of Dell's diag lights?


You, #32


> I ran all the diagnostics took forever. I'm convinced it is also the DVD as my XPS chokes on reading information from it. That is when the blue screens occur I believe, I/O thrashing from the DVD. I'll have a new one by February 14 to verify. This morning, after running all the diag tests, everything appeared normal. I was concerned there was a USB issue as I had to finally connect a USB keyboard to the front USB slots.


Did you replace the DVD drive?

You, #41.


> Bad harddrive, bad RAM, there were so many different messages.


Have you replaced the HDD & ram?

I suggest that you run the HDD from the HDD manufacturer & the ram diag [ memtest86+ ] run memtest86+ for at least 8 hours or until an error appears.

Is this your computer? 
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps420/en/OM/HTML/setting.htm

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

HDD diags
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

Memtest86+ diag link
http://www.carrona.org/hwdiag.html

RF123


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Just thought I would jump in and analyze the Crash Dump. It is dated 22nd February, have you had any more? It shows Pool Corruption which is usually a driver or faulty memory.

As you have replaced the hard drive and DVD drive/s and done a clean install (I assume that's what you did or was it from an image back up) the most likely cause will be due to other drivers that you have added or faulty RAM.

The system shows as still being on Windows 7 without Service Pack 1 being installed, go to this link and follow the instructions to install the whole package in one go, it will save a lot of time as it includes all previous updates. How to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1

When Windows is completely up to date lets see if any more BSOD's occur, post the Crash Dumps as they happen.

What RAM have you got installed, I suspect you have more than one stick so if the BSOD's still happen remove all but one of the sticks and continue running the system to see if you get any more crashes, if you do swap the sticks around. Continue until all sticks are tested. You cannot assume just because the RAM passed a diagnostic test that it is 100%, I've seen RAM pass tests before only to find, using the above method, that a stick was faulty.

If that doesn't find the RAM is to blame then I can post instructions to run the Driver Verifier.


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

Mark1956 said:


> Just thought I would jump in and analyze the Crash Dump. It is dated 22nd February, have you had any more? It shows Pool Corruption which is usually a driver or faulty memory.
> 
> As you have replaced the hard drive and DVD drive/s and done a clean install (I assume that's what you did or was it from an image back up) the most likely cause will be due to other drivers that you have added or faulty RAM.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, ding ding ding and you win the prize! Whooo hooo. I had multiple problems and here is the fix:

1) I had Cosair RAM, 4 sticks to be exact; they've been replaced. Oddly enough they tested clean the first two times I ran diags. The mini screen on my XPS showed a BAD RAM error LOL
2) I had a defective DVD player which also causes issues; I've replaced that player and am running dual DVD players which is great
3) Catalyst Control Center (CCC) from AMD put out a bad package. There are people all over having BSODs as it appears to be stepping on the .NET files during install.

Here is what I did to fix:
1) Installed a fresh copy of Win7 64-bit
2) Installed all service packs and hot fixes
3) Allowed Windows to install a native video adapter driver
4) Went to device manager and removed the adapter
5) Went to the AMD site and downloaded the latest drivers for my new video card
5) Rebooted
6) Ran the AMD install using the custom install and deselected the sound driver and rebooted

I've been running clean ever since. I did get one notice that the SP wasn't install after I installed CCC. I allowed the conflict to resolve itself and allowed the updates to install via Windows update without my intervention.

Thanks for the post, it came in just as I figured out the bad RAM!. :up:


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome and glad to hear you got it resolved.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Poetrygirl:
Congratulations!



> ly enough they tested clean the first two times I ran diags.


It is common for hardware failure to be preceded by intermittent function and intermittend failure.

Thanks for posting the steps that resolved your computer issues.

When satisified with the status of the computer, please mark your thread solved.

unsubscribed

RF123


----------



## Poetrygrl (Feb 11, 2013)

rainforest123 said:


> Poetrygirl:
> Congratulations!
> 
> It is common for hardware failure to be preceded by intermittent function and intermittend failure.
> ...


Thanks for all your help:up:


----------

